# I thought about hiring a car to go north.



## Bretrick (Dec 21, 2021)

All the ad-ons and conditions make the process daunting to impossible.
They wanted me to buy THEIR insurance. 
I was not allowed to take the car off the bitumen roads.
Going to give it a miss and take my own car.
Is hiring a vehicle easy where you are?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2021)

I guess I can understand the stipulations where you live, as to not taking the car off the bitumen roads.
It's relatively easy to rent a car here, in Toronto at least.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 21, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I guess I can understand the stipulations where you live, as to not taking the car off the bitumen roads.
> It's relatively easy to rent a car here, in Toronto at least.


Our bitumen roads have plenty of corrugations that would rattle the tightest bolts loose.


----------



## Skyking (Dec 21, 2021)

Keep it on paved roads and consider our insurance...seems reasonable to me. So after I decline their insurance, yes, renting is easy in the midwest USA.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 21, 2021)

In the US insurance is usually covered by your credit card, or your personnel car insurance. You can get additional insurance through the rental company, but I never have. I have used that option in other country's. Totaled a rental in Ireland, and was glad to have it. Have to say that the experience in Ireland was amazing, everyone involved was so kind and helpful, the police, the medics, and hospital staff, and even the people I pulled out in front of, who had just purchased the car they were driving. Totally my fault, the left/right side of the road thing, and being used to looking one way first, and then the other when pulling out. The police helped us find a place to stay, and the hospital apologized for having to charge us $40 after my wife got a total workup, including x-rays and a prescription for pain medication. The other couple in the crash waited with my son and I until my wife was pronounced to be ok. That kind of thing just doesn't happen here in the US. Sorry for going on. Mike


----------



## Jules (Dec 21, 2021)

@Geezer Garage   That’s impressive.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

Skyking said:


> Keep it on paved roads and consider our insurance...seems reasonable to me. So after I decline their insurance, yes, renting is easy in the midwest USA.


Michael rented one when his father gave him $10, 000 to leave his house with the money and not come back. He sure did rent a car and he was not working had my grandson with him. Sure don't think it's hard at all. Usa northern area


----------

